# New to Fly and Area



## BayAllDay (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey guys, so im new to 2cool and semi experienced fly fisherman. Have been bay fishing for years and finally dropped the hammer on a saltwater fly set up. Grew up fishing the Matagorda Bay area and now live closer to Surfside/Galveston. Just looking to see if theres any more fly fisherman around these parts. Tight Lines!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey thatâ€™s great. I think you will enjoy the fly gear in the salt. I fish mostly around Surfside and have been doing it with fly tackle for a few years now. Itâ€™s been a blast and Iâ€™m always looking forward to that next trip.


----------



## BayAllDay (Sep 3, 2018)

What bay system are you usually fishing in the Surfside area? I've taken advantage of the flat surf days but as far as stalking the south shoreline of Christmas bay (on foot), haven't had much luck. Sold the boat to save a little coin but have another coming next year.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Things are pretty limited on walk in spots around Freeport. I mostly fish out of a kayak or go out in a friendâ€™s boat. My Commander kayak is real stable and lets me pole and paddle around while standing and scouting for fish.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Unfortunately, there aren't a lot of walk in spots in West Gbay either, especially for the fly guy. A good stable yak will open up a lot of shoreline but the best of West bay and surrounding area is still had by boat. Good luck and post up often.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

mighty fine!

there's a good group of guys on here that fish out that way and hopefully at some point you'll be able to meet up with them.

there are a few things required of newbs around here though:

on all your posts from here on out you're gonna have to post pictures. 

lots of pictures. 

pictures of the fish you caught (no grip 'n grins), pictures of your truck, pictures of your boat, pictures of the places you went, pictures of the beer you drank, pictures of your reel, pictures of your guns, pictures of a bent rod, pictures of the flies you made, pictures of your friends screwing up, pictures of the scenery, pictures of you catching nothing...

but no pictures of your ugly face.

capiche?

extra points (and hence extra pointers and perhaps even hotspotting) may be awarded for pictures of your old lady, but no promises there.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Besides Christmas bay, thereâ€™s a very little bit of Drum Bay thatâ€™s firm enough to wade. You just have to have some kind of boat or kayak to get to any other spot. 

I get the impression thereâ€™s more walk in spots on the lower coast. I havenâ€™t fly fished below West Matagorda Bay or above San Luis Pass. Freeport, the San Bernard refuge marshes, the BNWR marshes are almost all are loaded with shell and mud. You canâ€™t wade to Bastrop Bay or the north Shoreline of Christmas Bay. 

You could try walking along the edge of ICW above Swan Lake at Surfside. You could pick up a redfish or two hugging the shoreline there. 

If I had no boat or kayak, Iâ€™d probably try to really hard to see what I could find along the walk in south shoreline of Christmas Bay. Or drive to a more hospitable walk in accessible area or hit the surf. Slim pickings without a boat.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

When I fish up the coast, I launch my kayak or boat at SLP and work areas like Bird Island & Cold Pass. 

The south shoreline of East Matty is very wadeable and depending on the winds, clear enough to fish effectively.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

BayAllDay said:


> What bay system are you usually fishing in the Surfside area? I've taken advantage of the flat surf days but as far as stalking the south shoreline of Christmas bay (on foot), haven't had much luck. Sold the boat to save a little coin but have another coming next year.


Thereâ€™s still fish in the surf and will be for weeks and it doesnâ€™t have to be flat to fly fish. In my experience, if itâ€™s not too rough for lures, itâ€™s not too rough for fly fishing. Flies are in their own way are little and or light weight lures.

There are targets to cast at. Yesterday after lunch, I saw a 34-35â€ red in about 15â€ of clear Surfside surf. While I spooked that fish, I brought plenty of others to hand including several Speckled trout, even more ladyfish, a couple of tiny jacks, a nice whiting and a small flounder.

In my experience, Christmas Bay will only improve as October and the fall weather rolls in. Meanwhile since you are boatless, enjoy the surf while you can. The water will be comfortable throughout September. I usually pick the surf over the kayak while itâ€™s still hot out. Nothing easier than driving up to a spot and wading on in. And you donâ€™t work up a sweat while fishing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Ish said:


> mighty fine!
> 
> there's a good group of guys on here that fish out that way and hopefully at some point you'll be able to meet up with them.
> 
> ...


I thought the rule was "ginger tits or GTFO," no?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I thought the rule was "ginger tits or GTFO," no?


yaw i'd go with that in lieu of...


----------

